# Left-handedness among mbti types



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

self-explanatory


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

INTP - Ambidextrous (in other words it's complicated) Some things I do with my left hand and some things I do with my right hand. I do a few things equally well with both hands (like throwing and bowling)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfp - Ambidextrous 

I was originally left handed but my grandma insist I write with my right hand 

So now I write with my right hand( I can with my left as well just not as pretty ) 

I draw with my left hand( I can with my right as well but I draw better with my left )

I use the scissor with my right hand 

I chop things with my left hand

I open and throw things with my left 

I catch with my right 

My left hand is much stronger than my right 

Complicated I know  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Enfp - Ambidextrous
> 
> I was originally left handed but my grandma insist I write with my right hand
> 
> ...


Whoa, that's really cool. Since no one is forcing you to use your right hand now, would you use it if you tried learning a new skill (like playing guitar)? I think my dad is similar, but I'm pretty sure he uses his right hand for everything now, even when learning new things.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Enfp - Ambidextrous
> 
> I was originally left handed but my grandma insist I write with my right hand
> 
> ...


 Chop things ? gulp, rut roh.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

esfp
ambidextrous
no one forced me to switch hands and was not left handed
write: right hand
draw: right hand
crochet: left hand
pour tea: left hand
brush teeth: left hand
scissors: either hand
I can write with both hands at the same time... forwards and backwards simultaneously.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm ESFJ and left-handed. Not sure how common/rare that is.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> I'm ESFJ and left-handed. Not sure how common/rare that is.


My mom is an esfj ( left handed ) but it's genetic  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> Whoa, that's really cool. Since no one is forcing you to use your right hand now, would you use it if you tried learning a new skill (like playing guitar)? I think my dad is similar, but I'm pretty sure he uses his right hand for everything now, even when learning new things.


I'm more adept with my left hand still but when it comes to guitar ( I practice) I'm right handed . I think if not taught - then naturally I'll use my left hand . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

The old ''left handed/right brained'' theory has been somewhat revised, along with the split brain theory in general.

l'd think of it more as genetic thing that could pop up in any type, although it really is about the two hemispheres of the brain being interconnected in a way that most right hander's brains are not.

All that said, l've seen the highest rates among SPs and N types in previous polls, though we can't discount the fact that this site has few SJ posters in comparison.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Curiosity for those who are left handed - were your parents or grandparents left handed ?

Both my mom (esfj) and dad(ENTP) are left handed - So is my maternal grandfather 

So my case is more genetic  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redlady (Aug 9, 2014)

XNFP- right handed. My ISFP sister and ENFJ mom are both left handed, though. I'm pretty sure it's a genetic thing.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> The old ''left handed/right brained'' theory has been somewhat revised, along with the split brain theory in general.
> 
> l'd think of it more as genetic thing that could pop up in any type, although it really is about the two hemispheres of the brain being interconnected in a way that most right hander's brains are not.
> 
> All that said, l've seen the highest rates among SPs and N types in previous polls, though we can't discount the fact that this site has few SJ posters in comparison.


Nobody was saying anything about the "left-hand/right brain" theory. The "right brain/left brain" theory in its popularly known form is not scientifically viable. It is actually more about the centres located in the brain. For example, for most right-handed humans Broca and Wernicke's areas (commonly known as language centres) are located in the left hemisphere. However, research has shown that not all left-handed humans have their language centres located in the right hemisphere.

You are right about left-handedness being genetic ( or at least, somewhat genetic). Also right about left-handed and right-handed people's brains being wired differently. 

Lately, science has shown that many personality traits are of genetic origin too. That is why I found it quite interesting to know if there is any connection whatsoever between different temperaments and left-handedness. 

Of course, this is by no means even remotely close to a scientifical study.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Nobody was saying anything about the "left-hand/right brain" theory. The "right brain/left brain" theory in its popularly known form is not scientifically viable. It is actually more about the centres located in the brain. For example, for most right-handed humans Broca and Wernicke's areas (commonly known as language centres) are located in the left hemisphere. However, research has shown that not all left-handed humans have their language centres located in the right hemisphere.
> 
> You are right about left-handedness being genetic ( or at least, somewhat genetic). Also right about left-handed and right-handed people's brains being wired differently.
> 
> ...


OH NOES, somebody_ said something_ that wasn't a DIRECT response to anything mentioned in a thread. FINISH THEM.

Unless l'm quoting someone, l think that it's pretty safe for you to assume l'm just discussing a topic broadly.

The rest of my post kind of indicates that.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Curiosity for those who are left handed - were your parents or grandparents left handed ?
> 
> Both my mom (esfj) and dad(ENTP) are left handed - So is my maternal grandfather
> 
> ...


According to most scientists, left-handedness is genetic.

However, both my parents are right-handed. But when they were little there was quite a bit of stigma regarding left-handedness and teachers used to force children to write with the right hand (using physical abuse if needed). My dad has some vague memories of begining to write with his left hand. My mom is 100% right-handed.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

INFP and ambidextrous. I write and cut with my right hand because it was beaten into me in the late fifties early sixties. I can throw stronger with my right but more accurately with my left. I can use chopsticks and use a mouse equally well with either hand. I play guitar right handed but feel that the more complicated skills on guitar are the fret hand, which in that case is my left. I pour with my left.

I voted left. Neither of my parents nor any of my grandparents were left handed.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm kinda mixed,I do some stuff with left and others with right,many with both.My dominant hand is mostly left(I only write,hold the spoon and brush my teeth with it though) but leg and eye are definitely right.
My grandpa(STJ) and cousin(a 5 year old IxFx lol) are the same.

I'm ESFJ.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Ambidextrous ENTP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

my ESFJ cousin is left handed


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Would be good if there was an option to have 32 boxes to choose from, that way you could see the percentages of each type who were left handed.

You might get 10 votes for INTJ left-handed but 2 votes for ESFP left-handed. Where in actual fact 40 INTJs checked out the thread but 5 ESFPs checked it out. So 25% of INTJs are left-handed, whereas 40% of ESFPs are left-handed, but all you see is that 8 more INTJs are left-handed than ESFPs .


----------

